# lost ferret in blackpool



## banjokazooie (May 28, 2014)

hiya everyone,
Just wanted to ask a favour for a friend - she has lost one of her ferrets and really needs some help to bring him home. He went missing in the Layton area (managed to dislodge the window of the shed somehow), so if anyone is in the Layton area or around there, could you keep an eye out please? His name is Enrique, he is a sandy beige colour, about the size of a small cat. He's quite young so he's still a bit immature but isn't aggressive in nature and gets a bit nippy when excited, he does respond to his name but will ignore you if he's happy doing something. Because he is quite playful he will happily approach cats to play with, but could be a bit rough (so keep an eye out for kitties!) 








If you see him or hear anything, please let me know (alternatively you could contact Reese directly via her twitter @reesedcarlo) 
Thank you!


----------

